# Gas in oil from sitting all summer. TB 2410 with ohv 179cc motor.



## Derek (Nov 12, 2020)

I got out my blower today and noticed there was no gas, (i don't drain it during summer) so i put gas in and tried to start it. The pull was stuck, but then came free, and started for 5 sec and stopped.. oil and gas come out of the exhaust! I puled the plug and gas is in the oil! So if i change the oil will it be fine??? I have always left gas in when i store it to keep seal and gaskets from drying up, I guess i would do that in the future! So I assume the gas leaked thru the card somewhere??? Is there a valve that let that happen, because never has happened to me before. The blower is 6 years old, looks brand new. I always used stable in the gas for storage. I am not a mechanic, but have a little mechanical ability in me.

Any help is appreciated! 

Derek 
Indiana


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Unfortunately if your blower doesn't have a fuel shutoff valve, the float in the carb bowl can get stuck and all the fuel can end up in the crankcase. One of the things I love about Honda carbs is that they have a fuel valve right on the inlet, as well as a separate sediment bowl.

The first step is going be making certain that the carb float is not gummed up and that fuel is no longer freely passing through the carb. There are plenty of threads on here about carb cleaning, since it's pretty much the most common issue with OPE.





The next step is to drain and refill the oil (you can use whatever leftover oil you may have on hand) and then pull the engine over with the recoil starter without starting it a bunch of times over a period of an hour or so until the oil is well circulated. Then drain the oil again and refill it again with synthetic 5W30.


----------



## Derek (Nov 12, 2020)

Thanks, I hope it works!!! I dont know much about ripping out a carb lol What does OPE mean??


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Outdoor power equipment


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF,

the guys have spoken,


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Fix that carb or it's going to happen again... Also if you find a decent place to put a fuel shut off on the machine be sure to share it...there really is not a good place anywhere that I can find. 

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparkland (Sep 9, 2016)

My local dealer said I should be using True Fuel in the can for my small engines. It is expensive, but probably would not use more than 2 cans for the entire winter. I have a Honda and a Toro snowblower (2 different locations) He also said not to put more gasoline in the tank than I am going to use that day or two. This would supposedly save me on repairs to the carburetor.



https://www.lowes.com/pd/TRUFUEL-110-fl-oz-4-Cycle-Fuel/50328935


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

I would find a new dealer real quick??


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

TruFuel is great stuff, and if i do use it, I'll use it near the end of the season when I know we might or might not get some late season snow. That way if we do get a late season snow storm and I don't feel like draining the tank (or can't) it's got stable fuel in there that will fire right up no problems next season. I love the stuff, but it is too expensive to use year round for me. Just at end of season. I've found that running my machines dry and end of season tends to give me more issues trying to get them started at the beginning of the season.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada 
truefuel $20.00 a gallon, puregas was $2.84 yesterday cost of amount of stabil for 5 gallons, maybe a dollar more.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

well, buddy , how did it go??

this is kinda a common problem with older Hondas if you leave gas on over months. all it take is one drop of gas per day or 2 to drain your gas into crank.

since you said this is a pretty new machine , it would probably be easy just to take that float out and clean where the needle valve seats. all it takes is one miniscue piece of sentiment to cause the gas to overflow.

plus advice of shut off valve is right on if you dont have one. 

dont understand the advice from dealer on truefuel. if you dont have ethanol free gas nearby any good FRESH gas treated with a gas stabilizer will do the trick.

the main trick is that it is fresh and that you rotate your old gas out every 90 days or so. this is the number one problem i see.people will fill a 5 gallon jug with gas and leave it over the summer and then use it in their small engine equipment. It will work but after all those months the octane level has gone down, the gas becomes yellow and stale and over time will gum up the works.

i could retire well off on just doing carburetor clean outs. 

now , you have to come back and report results or else you will get on the LIST.


----------

